# Accidental Discharge - Remington Model 700 BDL



## prairieboy (Aug 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of a problem with REmington 700 BDL bolt assembley/trigger/firing pins? I recently was sighting in my Model 700 .270 and had a round discharge while chambering it. Luckily, the bolt was partially closed in the downward position and I was not injured. It happened so fast but what I remember was hearing the firing pin "click" as I was chambering the round, my trigger hand was still holding on to the bolt. Immediately before this, I had a round chambered and the trigger would not pull, despite the safety being off and ready to fire. After opening it to check to see why it would not go, the accidental discharge occurred as I was re-chambering. Also, my exractor would not "hook onto the chambered round and I had to shake it out of the chamber. A gun smith friend looked at it and says it looks like a possible manufacture defect. My question is - why would it just start showing up now? My chamber also does not want to close properly with rounds in the chamber and this rifle has always been "tight" to chamber. I attributed it to not being broken in. Although it is ten years old, it has only fired 50-60 rounds max. Any ideas??? Remington says there are no recalls on my serial #.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

send it back to remington and if they wont fix it trade it for a Savage. Sounds like the trigger might of been reworked wrongly but if you have had it since it was new and never touched it then its remingtons fault.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

sinarms said:


> send it back to remington and if they wont fix it *trade it for a Savage*. Sounds like the trigger might of been reworked wrongly but if you have had it since it was new and never touched it then its remingtons fault.


Bad advice, and I'm not just talking about trading a 700 for a Savage!

Trading in or selling a firearm with a known dangerous malfunction issue is not only the height of irresponsibility, it opens you up to huge civil liability. If you want to trade it, get it fixed first!

Remington will fix it but I wouldn't expect a freebie on a 10 year old rifle...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

"Bad advice, and I'm not just talking about trading a 700 for a Savage! "

Especially since you have a website selling firearms!!


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

who says I sell firearms? and trading it for a Savage was a joke. It all depends on if its a new rifle or an old one that someone half assed fixed. If its an old one I would strip it down to the action and sell the parts and tell anyone that bought the action what was going on with it. Or like the others said get it fixed first and then sell it complete, but then you would want to make sure your gunsmith knows what hes doing and make sure it is working correctly.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well u got luckey that u didnt get hurt my cousen had the same thing happen 2 years ago but his bolt came out of the recever and went threw his hand 15 screws and 2 surgerys later he can use his hand again


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

sinarms, why did you take the link to your firearms website off your signature?

:wink:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple questions, first is was the round that discharged the same round that did not fire when you made your attempt?

If it is, it may not have been an accidental discharge.It very well could have been a delayed fire! Second, is that my guess would be you had something against the trigger and since the old Rem had a two position safe, your gun was in the fire position when rechambering!

One reason I have never liked the Rem 700!!!!!!!!


----------



## beaverskins (Mar 11, 2009)

on my rem 700, my friend and i lightend up the trigger pull to 3.5 lbs.....

when we were setting the trigger, we had to scrape of the wax/glue on the trigger screws to get on them. once we had it set we put it back togeather and dry fired it a couple times, we called it good.

i took it out to the range shoot it, then took it hunting. once in the feild and loaded i was out after deer, some got up and no bang, so i thought huh thats strange the firing pin didnt cock......cocked it again and put the saftey on. next deer got up, i raised the gun, pointed at the deer, flipped the safety forward and bang, only my finger wasnt on or near the trigger......... well needless to say that was all from that gun till it got figgured out.

turns out that the recoil from shooting it after we lightened the trigger up, loosened it up even more, to the point of some serious malfuntions. we used the trigger pull gauge and it was between .5 and 1lbs......the recoil was turnig the screws for the trigger adjustments cause we didnt re-glue them

so we set it again to 3.5 and this time we reglued the set screws, took it out to the range and fired 20 rounds thorugh it with no problems.

as far as the shell not wanting to fit in the gun with the bolt closed, well that could be anything from reloaded shells not sized correctly to a dirty chamber.

personally i would take it to a gunsmith and have him go throught it. better safe than hurting yourself or someone else. once that bullet leaves the gun theres no callin it back.


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

laite319 said:


> sinarms, why did you take the link to your firearms website off your signature?
> 
> :wink:


I didnt and it wasn't and still isn't a firearms website. its for aftermarket barrels not firearms.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

oops, my bad, I guess I didn't look at it long enough, just clicked on it and looked for a sec or two!

Why isn't it on your signature any more?


----------



## sinarms (Aug 15, 2009)

I take it the mods didnt like it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It was removed because only sponsors of this website are allowed to put links to their websites in their signatures. It wouldn't be fair to let someone advertise their website/business for free when others are being charged to be able to advertise. If you would like to advertise with nodak you can go here: http://www.nodaknetwork.com/advertising.html

Anyways, back to the topic at hand. I would definitely get a good gunsmith to look at the rifle before I attempted to use it again. It probably won't cost to much and sounds like a trigger adjustment problem. Heck, while the smith is working on the trigger he could probably do a trigger job for not much more.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Depending upon when it was manufactured this may apply

http://www.remington.com/safety/safety_ ... el_700.asp

best of luck


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Had a part break in my Remington 700 trigger assembly. It would fire every time you closed the bolt. Lucky for me it did it when I was cleaning the rifle after a long range shoot.
A gun smith replaced the trigger and at the same time installed the 3 postion safety retor fit.

If the chamber is real tight and you are useing factory loads I would contact Remington about them taking a look at it.

Be nice when talking to them and explain all the problems in detail. It's been my experince they have good customner service.

*Most all the sites that explain how to do your own trigger job on a Model 700 & 7 telll you do do the slam test several times. they also tell you to cover the trigger screws with nail polish so they do not move.*

 Al


----------



## roland w brewer jr (Nov 14, 2010)

remington is keeping it quite about this its a flaw with the gun trigger


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

I will buy all ****ty 700's for 50 bucks to save people the trouble of dealing with such a dangerous firearm.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

most gunsmiths will have a headspace guage for a 270. It could be that it was not reamed completely at the factory as far as the hard chambering. The trigger issue is something that rem should take care of. My guess is they will replace the whole assembly and more than likely do it for free.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> My chamber also does not want to close properly with rounds in the chamber and this rifle has always been "tight" to chamber. I attributed it to not being broken in.


A relatively old post and it appears the poster may be gone, but I just noticed the thread. Lots of misleading info. "Rounds" (plural) in chamber? What is he calling "tight", and how did he reach that conclusion? Broken in???

Remington has been getting hammered (no pun intended) on the trigger issue of late, and it's my opinion none of it is warranted. Remington's trigger design is so close to perfect it's been virtually copied by custom trigger makers for years. It sounds to me like the trigger has been "adjusted" by someone not quite competent enough...possibly the same person who thought it chambered hard because it wasn't broken in yet. I don't mean to be harsh, but triggers are nothing to be taken lightly (again, no pun intended). I would bet the creep and overtravel adjustments were set to zero tolerance. Too little creep and the firing pin can release when the bolt is closed, and too little overtravel and the trigger will not pull. Neither condition has anything to do with pull weight. I look for both those conditions when setting a trigger, but you must back off from those points for the trigger to be "safe". A properly adjusted Remington trigger is hard to improve on. In fact, I have a couple that are every bit as close to perfect as my $200 Jewel triggers.

I would be shocked if Remington assumed any liability to repair this particular rifle, assuming of course the trigger has been messed with. They will fix it, as it's in their best interest, but I would expect that repair to come with a cost... and a very interesting letter of explanation.

This clearly illustrates why most rifles now come with "non-adjustable" triggers, and a disclaimer clearly stating such in the owners manual.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I totaly agree on people messing with triggers on remingtons who should never touch a tool to one.
One such post above brings out that fact. they adjusted the trigger went to the range then while hunting a problem arose. They never resealed the screws to stop the viberation from allowing them to move.
As far as I am conserined Sniper Country has the best site for Remington 700 & model 7 trigger adjustments. follow the steps to the letter as they are and no body should ever have a problem with their Remington trigger.

 Al


----------

